# Rear Suspension Questions



## MAK (Oct 27, 2012)

Is there a way to raise the rear end about 1-1/2" to make the tire fill the area more evenly without hindering traction and handling characteristics or spending a $1000 on parts? The rears of the 2004-2006 GTO's seem to be a little low to me. The suspension works fine the way it is, I just have a little OCD when it comes to this sort of thing....

I could not find anything mentioned on this after a quick search. Surely it has been brought up before.

Thanks.


----------



## MAK (Oct 27, 2012)

To clarify - I do not want it to look like some block-rocker 80's Camaro. I just wanted a slight increase in tire clearance on the top. I did see a few posts that mentioned 0 drop springs after I posted this and tried a different search so that might accomplish what I am looking for.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

0 drop springs or raised springs.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I've installed Pedders 5/16" Raised springs. It actually raised
the rear about 1", as the stock spring had sagged about
1/2"(common problem).
Could be done with Drag Bags. I tried them and didn't like
the stiff ride and the body sway with them.

Larry


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I was probably sagging maybe 1 1/2 inches in the rear with a full tank of gas. Stock height springs definitely raised her up quite a bit. Raised springs are a good idea if you want the rake look.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

I installed Pedders Zero Drop springs, and it raised the rear between 1" and 1.5" just from that alone.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

To answer your question it would be important to know what height you are at now. Measure from the center of the wheel to the fender.


----------



## MAK (Oct 27, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> To answer your question it would be important to know what height you are at now. Measure from the center of the wheel to the fender.


Looking at a back tire straight on, full tank of gas: 1" gap on top, 2" on sides. It is 13-5/8" center to fender. I just want to even it out and get another inch up top while keeping the ride quality the same.

By the way svede, love the intake. It is on my wish list.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, you can always just add spring pads if you want to raise ride height without changing the ride itself.


----------



## MAK (Oct 27, 2012)

Steamwalker said:


> Well, you can always just add spring pads if you want to raise ride height without changing the ride itself.


I did see those somewhere and was hoping someone would give opinions on them. I assume they are like leveling spacers I have used on pickups. There are billet and poly units available, from what I can tell.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I haven't seen billet ones but there are several brands of poly ones such as Lovells, Whiteline and Pedders. You can pick them up at Kollars as well as others. I've been contemplating getting some myself to raise the rear just a wee bit.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just get stock height Lovells springs. The stock springs were speced too weak for the relatively heavy car. Stock rear height is 370mm measured center of wheel to fender. Your measurement is roughly 346mm (13 5/8 inches x 25.4=mm). That's almost exactly 1 inch low so your eye was pretty good. It would be a really good idea to change out the rear shocks too as they were extremely weak even when stock.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Lovells springs and shocks set me right. These are poor pics but the car's stances at least tells the story. 
Sagging ass








Non-sagging ass


----------



## MAK (Oct 27, 2012)

That's great. I will go ahead and get those springs and shocks. I was looking into the spacers but I might as well upgrade the shocks if they were sub-par to begin with.

Thanks for the advice, guys.


----------

